# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Zahnmedizin in Aachen

## Martin R.

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit der Zahnmedizin in Aachen steht,was den Ruf,die praktische Ausbildung,Verhltnis zu den Profs,Wartesemester(berfllte Kurse etc.)usw.anbetrifft.
Ist das Studium dort zu empfehlen.
Schreibt mir bitte alles was euch einfllt.
Hochschulrankings wie das vom Stern bringen mich da berhaupt nicht weiter.

Ich freue mich ber jede Antwort  :Grinnnss!:  

                                                        Martin

----------


## mumu

Ruf mal bei der Fachschaft an und erkundige dich ber die Vor und Nachteile der Uni
mfg

----------


## Hatschepsut

Hallo,

ich wei, da die Frage oben schon ber 2 Jahre alt ist, aber vielleicht kann ich mit meinen Infos zuknftigen Interessenten der Zahnmedizin etwas weiterhelfen. Da ich Studentin (9. Sem.) in Aachen bin, kann ich zu Deiner Frage ein paar Anmerkungen machen. 

Vorklinik: Es gibt derzeit keine Wartesemester. Die Neulinge werden zwar immer erst verrckt gemacht, da es nicht gengend Pltze gbe, aber am Ende sind bisher immer alle Leute in die Kurse gekommen. Hrden sind hier Zellbiologie und der Hirnkurs, der Rest (einschlielich der "Bastelkurse") sind recht ertrglich. Da habe ich an meinen vorigen Unis Wrzburg und Tbingen ganz andere, schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Physikum will Dir auch niemand was Bses wenn Du Dich nicht allzu dusselig anstellst.

Klinik: Es beginnt mit einem Flaschenhals, denn im KonsPhantomkurs (6. Sem.) wird ausgesiebt, weil von ursprnglich im 1. Semester zugelassenen 52 Studierenden in den Patientenkursen theoretisch nur noch Platz fr 36 Studierende ist. Durch die seit dem SS 2005 geltende Jhrlichkeit hat sich diese Situation noch verschrft, aber bisher hat man sich bemht, da all diejenigen, die den KonsPhantom bestanden haben, auch in den Patientenkurs kamen - zur Not wurde eben wechselweise ein Behandlungsstuhl mit 3 Leuten bestckt statt mit 2, wobei das Semester dann verlngert wurde, um jedem Studenten die gleiche Kursstundenanzahl zu garantieren. Ab dem 7. Semester passiert Dir aber auch hier eigentlich nichts mehr sofern Du Dir keine groen Fehltritte erlaubst. Pro Semester fallen max. 1-2 Leute von ca. 40 durch einen der Kurse.
Knackpunkt ist in Aachen KFO wo recht viel verlangt wird. Wir kommen uns vor als wrden wir zu kleinen Kieferorthopden ausgebildet, aber trotz Zeitdruck wegen fehlender Laborzeit schafft man es doch immer wieder, die verlangten Arbeiten rechtzeitig fertigzustellen, sofern man die Sache nicht zu locker angeht.
Wenn Du noch Infos brauchst, schaue einfach mal auf unseren neuen Seiten www.zahmed-aachen.info bzw. www.zahnis-aachen.de und stelle Deine Fragen direkt im Forum. Dort wird Dir auf alles recht schnell geantwortet.

----------


## piwi v.

Hallo!
Ich berlege, mich zum Wintersemester 06/07 neu fr ZM in Aachen zu bewerben. Zur Zeit bin ich im ersten Semester in Kln, doch leider wurde mir die Lust, weiter in Kln zu studieren, von unserem netten Prof. Kerschbaum verdorben... 
@Hatschepsut: Du hast geschrieben, dass die technischen Kurse in Aachen ertrglich sind, heit das, dass hier am Ende nicht nur die Hlfte brigbleibt wie in Kln und man eine grere Chance hat, diese kurse zu bestehen, wenn man sich anstrengt? Jemand anders (kein Sudent aus Aachen...) hatte schon gesagt, dass es in den technischen Kursen berall gleich zugeht und dass damit die Leute praktisch "ausgesiebt" werden, knnt ihr das besttigen? 
Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!

----------


## Newlixx

> Hallo!
> Ich berlege, mich zum Wintersemester 06/07 neu fr ZM in Aachen zu bewerben. Zur Zeit bin ich im ersten Semester in Kln, doch leider wurde mir die Lust, weiter in Kln zu studieren, von unserem netten Prof. Kerschbaum verdorben... 
> 
> @Hatschepsut: Du hast geschrieben, dass die technischen Kurse in Aachen ertrglich sind, heit das, dass hier am Ende nicht nur die Hlfte brigbleibt wie in Kln und man eine grere Chance hat, diese kurse zu bestehen, wenn man sich anstrengt? Jemand anders (kein Sudent aus Aachen...) hatte schon gesagt, dass es in den technischen Kursen berall gleich zugeht und dass damit die Leute praktisch "ausgesiebt" werden, knnt ihr das besttigen? 
> Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!



In Bonn ist der TPK reiner Urlaub, dafr das Phantom sehr tzend ... v.a. wg des Lehrkrpers.
Dafr sind die Grundlagenfcher wie Biochemie und Physio hier die groe Hrde und natrlich der Phantom III (klinischer Phantomkurs) wo zu SPitzenzeiten gerne mal ber 3/4 durchfallen und man auch auf den Platz warten darf.
Mal so als kleinen Anhaltspunkt: Aus meinem ehemaligen Semester (36 Leute im 1.) sind nun Ende des 7. noch genau 7 brig geblieben, die noch keine Semester verloren haben.

Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass es an jeder Uni Fcher und Lehrkrper gibt, die tzend sind. Man muss sich nur auch einmal klarmachen, dass es sich um ein Studium handelt. Und wenn Leute versuchen, immer nur an jeder Uni die Fcher zu machen, die mglichst einfach sind, wird er / sie / es spter auch nicht wirklich weit bringen.
Denn auch bei Prof. Kerschbaum gibt es Leute, die den Kurs bestehen. Auch wenn ich damit nicht sagen will, dass er kein Spinner ist !

----------


## piwi v.

> Man muss sich nur auch einmal klarmachen, dass es sich um ein Studium handelt. Und wenn Leute versuchen, immer nur an jeder Uni die Fcher zu machen, die mglichst einfach sind, wird er / sie / es spter auch nicht wirklich weit bringen.
> Denn auch bei Prof. Kerschbaum gibt es Leute, die den Kurs bestehen. Auch wenn ich damit nicht sagen will, dass er kein Spinner ist !


Ja, sicher! Ich  habe jetzt auch eigentlich nicht vor, nur die einfachsten Fcher an den einzelnen Unis zu machen, das ist ja echt Quatsch! Ich denke mal, es gibt berall eine Hrde, die man aber vielleicht doch irgendwie bewltigen kann.... Aber Prof. Kerschbaum ist halt echt irgendwie extrem in seiner Art.... 
Eigentlich sehe ich es auch gar nicht ein wegen ihm einfach aufzugeben, aber meine grte Angst ist es einfach, den TPK nchstes Jahr wieder nicht zu schaffen (ich habe hier schon mitbekommen, dass in unserem "Wiederholerkurs" wieder nur noch die Hlfte brig ist...) und dass ich dann vielleicht so entmutigt bin, dass ich dann ganz mit ZM aufhre... 
Ich wei, auch das kann woanders genauso passieren, aber ich glaube,  dann ist man nicht ganz so entmutigt, wenn man wenigstens schon mal etwas geschafft hat....  
Muss man in Bonn denn eigentlich oft auf Kurse warten, also wird oft ausgelost?

----------


## Newlixx

> Ja, sicher! Ich  habe jetzt auch eigentlich nicht vor, nur die einfachsten Fcher an den einzelnen Unis zu machen, das ist ja echt Quatsch! Ich denke mal, es gibt berall eine Hrde, die man aber vielleicht doch irgendwie bewltigen kann.... Aber Prof. Kerschbaum ist halt echt irgendwie extrem in seiner Art.... 
> Eigentlich sehe ich es auch gar nicht ein wegen ihm einfach aufzugeben, aber meine grte Angst ist es einfach, den TPK nchstes Jahr wieder nicht zu schaffen (ich habe hier schon mitbekommen, dass in unserem "Wiederholerkurs" wieder nur noch die Hlfte brig ist...) und dass ich dann vielleicht so entmutigt bin, dass ich dann ganz mit ZM aufhre... 
> Ich wei, auch das kann woanders genauso passieren, aber ich glaube,  dann ist man nicht ganz so entmutigt, wenn man wenigstens schon mal etwas geschafft hat....  
> Muss man in Bonn denn eigentlich oft auf Kurse warten, also wird oft ausgelost?




Zur Zeit ist das mit den Kursen teilweise ein ziemlich groes Problem in Bonn. Im laufenden Semester wurden 85 Studenten zugelassen, obwohl nur Platz fr 64 ist .... wie sich die Situation also in Zukunft gestalten wird, ist mehr als fraglich.

----------

